
Business Insider Is Losing Money but Growing Fast - jhonovich
http://recode.net/2016/03/05/business-insider-is-losing-money-and-growing-fast-thats-why-axel-springer-valued-it-at-over-400-million/
======
jhonovich
"Business Insider lost $11.9 million on $42.4 million in sales last year.
Despite the loss, Axel says BI’s revenue rose 41 percent from the previous
year" A $400 million valuation for this. Axel will need a miracle for this
deal to turn out to be financially positive.

